

Great HN Idea: Grinch Mode - avree

Add a single text button that changes the user coloring back. It's interesting that to some, it's an insignificant change, and to others, it's a huge change in readability/usability.
======
J3L2404
...and all the Hoos down in Hooville will cry BooHoo!

